# Hilfe ! wie komme ich da wieder raus



## honk (14 November 2005)

und zwar hab ich bei so ner single chat sms sache mitgemacht(ich volldepp).habs erst vorhin gecheckt das da was faul is. in der zwischenzeit sind 20 sms gelaufen an die nummer 81618 die pro sms/1,99€ kosten soll.hat jemand erfahrungen gemacht mit dieser art [] ?Jede antwort von mir wurde mit einer frage beantwortet!nun seit etwa 2stunden kommt keine sms mehr- da ich nicht mehr darauf antworte.is das jetzt ne seriöse geschichte oder bin ich auch darauf reingefallen ? wer kann mir helfen ?
das is die seite wo alles begann http://www.........de/

_ URL gelöscht , siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2005)

Aus den AGB:


> # Pro versandte SMS vom Teilnehmerhandy aus, entstehen Kosten von max. 1,99 EUR/SMS zzgl. T-Mobile Transportleistung (max. 20 Cent) (D1 und D2 VF Anteil 0,12€)


Beendet werden kann es durch 


> Durch das Senden einer kostenpflichtigen SMS mit dem Inhalt: STOP an die Kurzwahl 81618
> bekommst Du keine SMS mehr von uns.
> Alternativ kannst Du auch das Kontaktformular nutzen.
> Als Betreff gebe " Handynummer sperren" an.


Ob es seriös ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beantworten

ww

PS:


> Der Teilnehmer des Dienstes erkennt auch an, dass sich im System Männer als
> Frauen und Frauen als Männer ausgeben können.


das wär mir zu unsicher.....


----------



## honk (15 November 2005)

danke dir erst mal für die schnelle antwort.ich werde es gleich mal so beenden hoffentlich klappts auch


----------

